# Last Thing to Worry About - Humping the Golden



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

So it seems that I am destined to always post about somewhat embarrassing issues.

Ronan just turned 11 weeks on Thursday. Our nearly 5 year old Golden has not been very interested in playing with him until the last couple of days. This morning, while Loki laid on the floor chewing a rope toy, Ronan climbed on and went to town. I said no very sternly, and Loki jumped up, but within minutes Ronan was at it again.

Loki is a very submissive dog and most of his behavior when "playing" with Ronan seems fear based. (He has been attacked by a group of other dogs while out one day so he is very PTSD.) He is interested, but frightened. Ronan doesn't help this by snapping at his face as puppies will do.

So, my question is how to deal with this situation. Do I let them work it out or do I step in? I realize there may be some dominance issues coming into play, but isn't it too early for that? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if mounting is part of their play in puppyhood normally. I have a vague recollection from a psychobiology class that this is true for male juveniles of other species. But I am probably getting too far into speculation so maybe we'd better wait for someone with some experience with this to weigh in...


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When a young male pup humps it has nothing to do with sex. It a means of asserting dominance. The pup realizes that the golden is submissive and is just reinforcing his dominance.

I would pin the pup on the ground and hold him there until he submits (relaxes). This would reinforce my position as the Alpha and the pup would be less likely to try to assert his.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

My pup starts to hump when he is really excited or playing with one of our friends that he doesnt see much! would you pin him for doing this or try and ignore him?? thanks!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess that would depend on whether or not you or your friends want him doing that. He's just trying to show your friend that he's in charge. It's up to you to allow it or show him that you are in charge. 

Dexter sometimes does it when we're playing and when he does I scold him and push him away. I also stop playing with him so he knows that behavior is unacceptable.


----------

